
Ask HN: Stats that you'd like to see about the monthly “Who is Hiring?” threads? - aydwi
&quot;Who is Hiring?&quot; threads are full of a wide variety of job listings. What are the most interesting and insightful stats you would like to see about these threads (from the current month, or from past few years etc)? For example, how many companies offer remote work out of total posts is a fairly basic one. Distribution of languages and frameworks is a slightly more interesting one. There can be many others, but which ones do you think can be helpful to know?
======
cimmanom
Locations. Positions offered. Salaries offered.

Top keywords used in describing culture? Top keywords used in describing what
the company does? (Might be interesting to watch over time, revealing trends.)

Maybe what characteristics are most likely to get the post upvoted or
downvoted?

